

Eventserver: broadcast HTML(5) server-sent events with JSON - thomaslee
http://github.com/shinetech/eventserver

======
thomaslee
Disclaimer: I'm the original author of eventserver and an employee of Shine
Technologies. These are my thoughts, I'm not speaking on their behalf, yadda
yadda yadda.

I wrote this over the course of a couple of hours yesterday morning based on
thoughts I'd been having for a few weeks about HTML(5) server-sent events and
the possibilities that come with it.

eventserver effectively listens on two ports: a "publisher" port and a
"subscriber" port. The subscriber port implements the interesting bits of the
server-sent events working draft. The "publisher" port simply accepts (JSON)
messages over HTTP. These messages are then forwarded to all connected
subscribers using the server-sent event protocol.

The server itself is written in NodeJS, messages are not stored, and things
like Last-Event-ID are not (yet?) implemented. Just a toy for now, but perhaps
an interesting one all the same!

